# Ohio Home Winemakers Class



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2014)

Is anyone from Ohio going to this class?

http://www.pairingsohio.com/scripts/cpg.cfm/1


Home Winemakers Class

September 6, 10:00AM - 12:00PM – Pairings

Cost : $30.00 - pre-payment required for online tickets RSVP Home Winemaker
Did you ever dream of trying your hand at making some amazing wine in your own cellar? 

Ohio Wine Producers has coordinated an introduction to home wine making at Pairings.

The classes will be taught by Rich Fellenstein*, amateur wine maker par excellence from the VINO wine club and by Dan Wolfe** assistant winemaker at Presque Isle Wine Cellars, whose company supplies of home wine making equipment to aficionados from across the country. 

Classes are LIMITED in size, so sign ups are first come, first served.

Pairings, Ohio's Wine & Culinary Center
50 Park Street
(Behind the Soldiers & Sailors Monument)
Geneva, OH 44041
Phone: (440) 361-2222


----------



## tanddc (Aug 27, 2014)

I am afraid it is a bit too far for me. Any trips to Cincinnati planned?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2014)

I am not aware of any.


----------

